# First Aid kits



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

So I have always thought that I kept a good first aid kit. The other day I was going through it and realized I have used up most of what was in there and the rest expired a few years ago. :shock: So, I am putting together a couple kits again. A small one for my backpack and a larger one for my four wheeler. 

Lets hear what some of you have in your kits that work good for you, other than the usual bandaids.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Superglue
Duct tape
Splint
Tylenol
Ipacac (or how ever it is spelled)
Snake bite kit
Eye Drops
Chap Stick
Vasaline
Ace Bandage
Neosporine
Bactine
Needle and Thread
Cold Compress
Lighter
Knife
Belt (for a tournequet) 

Wish I had an eppi-pen


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Wish I had an eppi-pen


What would you do with an Epi-pen? Aside from the people it is prescribed to this would not be worth having in my opinion. It barely has enough epi in it to help in an anaphylactic situation and thats if you are sure its anphylaxis and not something else. Without prior diagnosis or medical training to identify it you could give it to a diabetic and kill them. In a cardiac situation the pen doesn't have enough epi to even help, and probably wouldn't even reach the heart. Without an AED or secondary drugs it would be useless anyway.

I'm not trying to bash you. I'm just wondering what situation you think it would be necessary and effective in?

If I remeber right you are in the EMS field so I don't question that you would know when to use it. But, these drugs are controlled for a reason. I think outside of your normal job duties, administration of this drug to anyone but who it may be prescribed would probably over step the bounds of the good samaritan laws.

Like I said I hope that didn't seem to negative, but seeing this just peeked my curiosity.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have several family members that need them and every once in a while they forget them. Mostly want one for the benefit of those who need them and don't have it with them


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have several family members that need them and every once in a while they forget them. Mostly want one for the benefit of those who need them and don't have it with them


Makes sense in those types of situations.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Superglue
> Duct tape
> Splint
> Tylenol
> ...


Aspirin
Dental floss non-wax(I use the dental floss instead of thread. It's stronger and more versatile)
Spare contacts


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

One thing I have in mine is a feminine pad. Makes a great compression bandage. Yeah yeah, it got some chuckles from buddies when I first included it.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Doc said:


> One thing I have in mine is a feminine pad. Makes a great compression bandage. Yeah yeah, it got some chuckles from buddies when I first included it.


I got those in my truck first-aid also. :lol:


----------



## pete379 (Jan 5, 2010)

I may be blind, but i did not see gauze mentioned. I always have a brick(package of 100 sponges, 4x4) with me. I don't like opening all of those little packages of one or two at a time. I perform a lot of wound care in my line of work, thus those bricks are my friend. I also keep some meds like ibuprofen, benadryl and tylenol. I also like carrying small sugar candies in case of someone needing some sugar. I carry a small bottle of 0.9% saline. I use that for cleaning wounds, I use an IV cath tip on a syringe for some pressure to clean with. You could also get the saline wipes as well. I keep a few of the anitbiotic packets with me for those abraisions that are not a big deal. Coban is a great tool to keep with you. It adds both some compression( depends on how tight you apply it, never add too much pressure as tissue death can occur. With coban, stretch it out 100% and come back 50% or more for application. Check for pulses distally(downstream) of affected area to ensure circulation is still adequate.) Coban does not pull hair off like tape and can add pressure to stop bleeding if that is needed. I carry all of my assessment gear: steth, cuff, thermo and oximeter. Gloves are a must. You might not know what someone has, you also don't want to give them any thing either. Carry a pen or marker. If a rash appears or a bite, you can mark the affected discolored area and date and time it. That way you will know as you are transporting someone, if the condition is worsening. A safety pin is nice, as you can make a sling for an arm with a person's shirt with it. I have other things that require advanced training, I have received, but all of these item are safe and can be picked up at any medical supply store. I think they are essential for a first aid kit. I am sure there are things I am leaving out though. I have a large backpack that I carry everything in. I work a lot with youth groups and always try to be prepared.


----------

